
Scientists think they might have pinpointed the source of human consciousness - doener
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/11/harvard-scientists-think-they-might-have-pinpointed-the-source-of-human-consciousness?utm_content=buffer70452&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
baxter001
As in "State of being awake" rather than awareness.

